# Plump Up The Volume - Anyone Had/Want Their Lips Enlarged?



## imashopaholic

My lips are out of proportion, with the bottom being much fuller than my barely there top one. I've got a consultation and possible plump booked for Friday, 21st November (one week away). If I go ahead with it I'd get the Juvaderm semi-permanent filler that lasts 9-12 months, predominantly in my top lip to create some symmetry and a little more volume. I've been quoted AU $330-$400, with the price dependant on the amount of filler required to achieve the desired look.

If you've had your lips enlarged or are currently considering it I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## funandsun

I just had it done last Saturday.  Mainly to get rid of lines above my upper lip.  The doctor was very conservative and promised me I wouldn't look like a duck!!  I absolutely love them.  They were swollen (he injected a tiny bit of the Juvederm in my lower lip as well) for the first couple of days but it's been almost a week now and they look great.  I will definitely do it again..maybe even a little fuller.
He numbed me up pretty well with local anesthetic before injecting me with the Juvederm.  It was similar to a visit to the dentist..but better!


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks for the info *funandsun*. I'm glad you're happy with the results. 
A friend of mine works at the clinic where I'll be having my lip plumping done next week and after I sent her a current photo of my pout she gave me a likely after shot of what the outcome should be.

Before...





...After

I'll be over the moon if they turn out half as good as they look here. BTW the result is based on having the majority of the Juvaderm injected in my top lip and just a small amount in my bottom one to smooth out any fine lines. What do you think?


----------



## Necromancer

I get Restylane (in my top lip only). It costs $360 (Australian) and it lasts me about 6 months. I'm given a dental block, but I'll be honest and tell you I can feel the needle going in at the corners of my mouth. The rest of the injection areas I can't feel at all. I've been getting it done for about 5 years now. On my next visit, I'm going to try a new product (whose name escapes me at the moment).


----------



## imashopaholic

*Necromancer* - Have you considered the permanent filler (Aquamid, I think it's called).


----------



## dearmissie

Scaaaary!! You ladies are so brave!! I hate needles!! I cry even at the smallest shots!! (And I had to get three done yesterday, man was I crying a river!!) And I hate metal near my face (I have a phobia, big baby I know) I can't stand getting my hair cut, or going to the dentist, or even worst, getting shots in my mouth from the dentist!! So I could NEVER go get these!! *Necromancer*, you are so freakin brave, I'd sh*t in my pants if I could feel that needle in my lip!!  I'm freaking just thinking about it!! (sweaty palms!!) Plus I'm scared of looking like a duck, if I look like that I'll look like that for a bit. I opt for just wearing lighter lipstick which makes my kissers look full. 

Sweetie, I think you've got great lips!! Seriously they're more full than my lips!! I would be really happy if my lips looked like that!! All upper lips are a LITTLE bit smaller than our upper lip!! You've got great lips!! I'm envious already!! 

Good luck next Friday!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## imashopaholic

*oo0ehxtahcee0oo* - We've already talked about this and agreed that when I smile my top lip disappears and takes refuge in my mouth but here's the proof for anyone else who argues my top lip is fine just as it is. 






Hmmm... where did it go?


----------



## dearmissie

imashopaholic said:


> *oo0ehxtahcee0oo* - We've already talked about this and agreed that when I smile my top lip disappears and takes refuge in my mouth but here's the proof for anyone else who argues my top lip is fine just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... where did it go?


haha yah I posted this before you PMed me that photo, haha. I do have to say your upper lip just disappears when you smile. Don't know where it went.


----------



## imashopaholic

Maybe it's gone down to look for my boobies. :shame:   They seem to have disappeared as well.


----------



## dearmissie

imashopaholic said:


> Maybe it's gone down to look for my boobies. :shame:   They seem to have disappeared as well.



 You crack me up girlfriend!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Oh yeah... this is it... perfect... exactly what I'm going for...






The airbed effect!


----------



## imashopaholic

Hmmm that link seems to be playing up at the moment ^ so here it is again...
This is NOT the look I'm aiming for btw!


----------



## Irishgal

imashopaholic said:


> Maybe it's gone down to look for my boobies. :shame: They seem to have disappeared as well.


 

You are too funny. 
Here are some tips for post Juvaderm, your doc may or may not tell you. 
Do not use a straw for 72 hours post injection. No hot liquids for 48 hours post injection. Something about the hot makes the product absorb into the body faster and you will have nothing left.. Not like overnight, but you want to retain the product as long as you can. 
For me, Juvaderm only lasts about 2 months. Not sure why. Love it though, and on some ppl it lasts 6 months.


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks for the tips *Irishgal*. Do you still get the Juvaderm or have you switched to something that lasts longer?
 Jeez I hope I get more than 2 months out of it. I was told the average was 6-9 months, but that some people get up to 12. I guess it's all just a trial (and hopefully no error) the first time, then after that I'll know what will or won't work for me.


----------



## Irishgal

Still love the Juvaderm. I think it is the best product for lips as it is very soft and natural looking. I can't wait to hear how you do.


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks!  This time next week I'll be posting pics. Yay! :kiss:


----------



## imashopaholic

:bump:

Just wondering if anyone else has had their lips plumped or is considering it?


----------



## alfiebach

wow, i cant wait to see results.....and how it went, will have to check this out for sure ........your all very brave


----------



## Zophie

I'm curious to see how it turns out.  I have seen so many bad lip procedures I don't know what the good ones look like.  It's probably becuase I don't notice the good ones.  When I was getting my botox around my eyes last week the nurse was telling me that people do it over their top lip to sort of keep it up.  I'm not sure I see the point for me personally, but maybe that would help your lip from disappearing if that's the problem.


----------



## imashopaholic

Buggeroo!! I've had to postpone my plump until Wednesday next week due to being bedridden with a sore belly for the past few days. Hopefully I'll be all better by then. Will let you know how things turn out this time next week.


----------



## chessmont

I don't think I could tolerate it even if I wanted it; I develop coldsores due to sun exposure, chapping, or any kind of physical trauma; I'm afarid those injections would make me go over the top with complications!  I am scared of even those over the counter potions that claim to plump.

I'll just gave to emphasize with gloss, etc if necessary...


----------



## imashopaholic

I'm all better now but have had to push the lip plump back to Friday. I promise this is the last time I'm changing my appointment, and I'll definitely post pics as soon as I get home.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Would I like fuller lips? Sure.

Am I willing to have needles injected into my lips to make them fuller? Never. 

But I also have a huge needle phobia which didn't work so well for me this year when I needed an IV for wrist surgery and multiple anesthesia shots inside my lower lip for surgery to fix it after I fell. Thank goodness for Ativan or I probably would have jumped off the table and/or slugged the surgeon. ush:

I dunno, I guess I'm just not willing to put myself through any kind of elective pain for beauty other than wearing high heels.


----------



## chessmont

lorihmatthews said:


> - That's how I feel - I won't do any cosmetic Sx unless and until I have all the important real things done- hey the colonoscopy and endoscopy wasn't bad - didn't even know it happened; just joked that I hoped they cleaned the instruments between procedures


----------



## HauteMama

I find the differences between people beautiful and refreshing, and I think you look great - even when you smile - right now, imashopaholic. And I also agree with Zophie that I've seen so many bad lip procedures that I can't think of a single good one I've seen, but that may be because they aren't as noticeable. I wish you luck at your appointment on Friday. I hope your dr. is a very, very good one!


----------



## imashopaholic

I think most people only notice the bad lip jobs, as the good ones are subtle and in many cases undetectable. That's what I'm hoping mine will be. I'm only plumping my top lip a little, to stop it rolling under when I smile. The lady performing my plump is a friend of mine and a registered nurse who's fully qualified to administer Juvaderm and perform other cosmetic procedures (botox injection, etc.) so I'm not at all concerned about the outcome. I'm sure she'll only do what I ask and am happy with. Well at least I hope so!


----------



## i_wona

HauteMama said:


> I find the differences between people beautiful and refreshing, and I think you look great - even when you smile - right now, imashopaholic.


 
I totally agree. *Shop* - I was expecting much worse - you're totally gorgeous and I don't think you have a thin top lip at all! And I love your skin!

Back to your lips though, I can definitely see a top lip - I don't reckon you need to do anything at all. I know what it's like to have something that bothers you that no one else has a problem with though.

When you said thin lips, I thought you meant something like this:


----------



## imashopaholic

Well... the deed is done!! I've been prodded, poked and plumped more than I could keep track of but the result is definitely worth it.  Silly me chose to be brave and forego the local anaesthetic. Yoweeee.... won't make that mistake again. Ice does nothing but cool your drink I've found. I'm at an internet terminal at the local shopping centre doing a bit of post-painful-plump splurging (with hand strategically placed over my swollen smackers) and can't upload any after pics but I'll do that the minute I get home tomorrow. I'm so excited for you all to see the new me. :kiss:


----------



## Irishgal

Oh no, you don't want to do this with no dental block. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## funandsun

I cannot believe you did it without a local!!  I would have been crying!  You are one tough cookie!


----------



## i_wona

*shop*!!! Sounds like it went really well (apart from that whole forgoing-the-anaesthetic thing, ya bloody maniac!) - you sound like you're thrilled with the results. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Sunshine

You are a BRAVE woman!! I could NEVER get my lips done with out the meds...UGH! I even take a tiny valium before I go in! (from my Dr.) I HATE the entire process!!! However, I LOVE the results. So, I put on my big girl pants and do it every few months. It really hurts like a *****, but again...I just love the look...Cant wait to see your pics!


----------



## divadivine682

ohh I'd love to see the pics!! I def DONT need any lip plumping but loved reading about your adventure to get the perfect pucker! lol


----------



## BagAngel

My lips are fine but I tell you if they were not I would never have this done, I am a huge coward & would never stand the pain!
Good luck to anyone who can do this!


----------



## jellybebe

I don't see why not, if it makes you feel better and you can afford it. Hope you're pleased with the results!


----------



## imashopaholic

OK I'm back and bigger than ever! Haha well in the lip department anyway. I ended up going with the .8ml Juvaderm and think it was just the right amount to make my once barely there top lip noticeable without being enormous. I asked for a tiny amount to be injected into my bottom lip in the middle to smooth out those pesky fine lines and it did the job nicely. I thought I'd be all brave and forego the anaesthetic... IDIOT... and a very sore one I can tell you. In total I had over 20 injections and almost passed out on more than one occasion, but got through it in the end and am really happy with the outcome. I'll definitely be back for more when my puckers lose their plumpness (though I'll insist on an anaesthetic next time!).

*BEFORE*
*




*
*AFTER*


----------



## TxGlam

Your lips look great!!! I am interested in doing this. How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking?

Also, I have a little bit of a 'gummy' smile...does anyone think that enlarging my top lip will help lessen the appearance of my gums when I smile big?


----------



## imashopaholic

*TxGlam* - The Juvaderm .8ml was AU$484 and worth every cent. I'm sure it will help with your gummy smile.


----------



## funandsun

Your lips look great!  I wish I had mine done just a big bigger!  Oh well, next time.  I'm planning on budgeting for Juvaderm every six months.  It's definitely addicting.


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks *funandsun*. I agree... this is gonna be my new addiction. Out with the Louis, in with the lips.


----------



## dearmissie

DAMN!! Your looks the bomb!! They look SUPER GOOD!! Be careful Angelina..


----------



## imashopaholic

Haha thanks Missie. I'll try to behave myself but if Brad Pitt comes knocking...


----------



## TxGlam

imashopaholic said:


> *TxGlam* - The Juvaderm .8ml was AU$484 and worth every cent. I'm sure it will help with your gummy smile.


 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## exoticbeauty

You are really beautiful just the way you are.  You have an illuminating smile, beautiful teeth, and pure natural beauty!!  If I could only convince you not to do this to yourself 

That airbed effect does not look good at all.  It looks very unnatural.






imashopaholic said:


> *oo0ehxtahcee0oo* - We've already talked about this and agreed that when I smile my top lip disappears and takes refuge in my mouth but here's the proof for anyone else who argues my top lip is fine just as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... where did it go?


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks so much for your kind words *exoticbeauty* but I've already had my top lip plumped up a bit (with a very subtle result) and am thrilled with the outcome.


----------



## i_wona

So glad you're happy with the results, *shop* - I can't get over how smooooove your kissers are!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

That looks really good! It looks totally natural, not like those ugly duck lips you see celebs with


----------



## Irishgal

Your injector did an excellent job, looks great!


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks lovely ladies.   This is me and my smackers today, 4 days post-plump.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^Wow your lips look great! Its defintely noticeably bigger than before! this is making me want to do my lips even more now


----------



## imashopaholic

Aww thanks *Hi-ClassBaby*. I'm so happy with the results and my DH isn't complaining either!


----------



## maddog

I gotta say, when I clicked on this thread I was wondering why anyone would, because all the celeb ones are awful.  That and I have full Angelina Jolie-like lips most of my life (fell and split open my upper lip as a kid, and became big after it healed from looking and feeling like a red puffy Cheeto).  I found full lips highly overrated because I got teased mercilessly all through my childhood/teen years for my lips.

But your lips are looking natural and plump! Glad you are happy!


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks *maddog*. My result is very subtle, as you can see in the photo above. I only had the plump done because my top lip was thin and disappeared when I smiled. I certainly didn't go into the clinic with Angelina Jolie in mind. You're lucky to have beautiful big lips naturally as the alternative is incredibly uncomfortable, but I'm thrilled with the outcome and feel it was well worth the pain and money it cost me.


----------



## maddog

^ lol, well my alternative wasn't natural either and also rather painful. Falling face first on concrete and broken glass was not fun.  At least my lips didn't turn out uneven or something! 

btw you look gorgeous!


----------



## Dawn

imashopaholic said:


> Thanks lovely ladies.   This is me and my smackers today, 4 days post-plump.



your lips look really nice!!!! yay!


----------



## Veelyn

imashopaholic said:


> Thanks lovely ladies.  This is me and my smackers today, 4 days post-plump.


 
They look great! The doctor did a great job on them. I must admit, when I first came in here, I was like oh nooo, lol, but they do look damn good! Good for you!


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great, thanks for posting, very natural looking






[/quote]


----------



## siworae

wow!!  looks great!  now, i have the opposite problem... i wish there was a way to make my lips smaller.


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks so much for your kind comments lovely ladies.


----------



## imashopaholic

siworae said:


> wow!! looks great! now, i have the opposite problem... i wish there was a way to make my lips smaller.


I wish that was my problem. Why would you want to make them smaller, they look great in your avatar.


----------



## imashopaholic

It's been just over a month since my plump and a few of you lovely ladies have asked how my lips are looking so here's a photo I took today. They're still soft and subtle, and I'm really happy with the outcome.


----------



## imashopaholic

For comparison, here are my before and after photos.


----------



## REYNALD0C

Wow, how sexy! I have naturally plumped and full lips (almost perfect lips) BUT I absolutely hate those lines! I love how yours are linelessssssss, would it work like that with me? I dont want overly huge lips, just want then plumped a lil more.


----------



## imashopaholic

REYNALD0C if you're lucky enough to have naturally full lips I personally wouldn't recommend you mess with them. Not everyone's outcome is a positive one. But if you're wanting to smooth the lines out I'd suggest talking to a registered nurse or doctor who administers Juvederm. I'm sure having 0.2ml or thereabouts injected would definitely smooth out and get rid of those pesky lines. Thankyou for the compliments btw.


----------



## laloki

Gorgeous....glad things finally worked out well, your lips look fantastic (so do you) and look natural - not overdone like some.


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks *laloki*.


----------



## Danica

You're so pretty and your lips look great!


----------



## REYNALD0C

imashopaholic said:


> REYNALD0C if you're lucky enough to have naturally full lips I personally wouldn't recommend you mess with them. Not everyone's outcome is a positive one. But if you're wanting to smooth the lines out I'd suggest talking to a registered nurse or doctor who administers Juvederm. I'm sure having 0.2ml or thereabouts injected would definitely smooth out and get rid of those pesky lines. Thankyou for the compliments btw.


 
Thank you! thank you! I will look into this! I just love the look of your lips nowww! hahaha how sexy.


----------



## imashopaholic

Well it's been 2 months today since I had my lips plumped, and here's how they're looking.






_This photo was taken from my LV reveal thread, hence puckering up to the Cerises Pochette. _


----------



## classicsgirl

They look great! Can I ask if you still feel that your lips are 'mobile' eg. does it feel normal kissing eating, smiling etc?


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks *classicsgirl*. Ooh you're an Aussie too!  To answer your question, my lips feel completely normal (other than being a lot fuller). I have the same sensations, can eat the same, smile without problems (although now you see my top lip whereas before the plump it was invisible and used to roll under) and as for kissing... well let's just say there's a hell of a lot more of it going on at my place!!! I love my plumped pout, but nowhere near as much as my DH.


----------



## alissahall

This is really good information, I've been considering Juvederm for my lips (they're disappearing too and with age they seem to be nonexistant). But I keep worrying over the cost and the results not lasting long enough to warrant the expense.

I keep thinking gee if I save that much, I could go buy a bag and keep it forever. But lips will only last a short while. Thanks for sharing your results with us!


----------



## BiloxiBlu

they really turned out beautifully!


----------



## imashopaholic

*alissahall* - While the results of Juvederm are temporary, the satisfaction they bring is much like that of a nice bag. Having my top lip be that bit fuller makes me happy as I'm less self conscious when I smile and I do this more often now. I think it was well worth the money.

*BiloxiBlu* - Thanks!


----------

